

Eligible iPhone 3GS owners can trade-up to an iPhone 4 for free at Radio Shack - anderzole
http://www.edibleapple.com/eligible-iphone-3gs-owners-can-trade-up-to-an-iphone-4-for-free-at-radio-shack/

======
Irfaan
From the site: _To clarify, most iPhone 3GS owners aren’t upgrade eligible.
Most iPhone 3G owners probably are and can pick up the new iPhone for $100._

I'm sure this update was posted after the article was initially submitted.
Still, a useful clarification.

------
awa
Really!? Afaik a iPhone 3gs on ebay can easily fetch $300-$400 why trade it
away for $200. Drop me an email if somebody is selling an 3gs in good
condition for $200.

~~~
weaksauce
Why so much? Or is it only for the ones that are unlocked?

~~~
awa
Some reasons:

a) Ship to other countries

b) Unlocked phones so they can use it with other Carriers.

c) People who are not upgrade eligible from ATT and want a iPhone now (My
wife)

d) People who dont want to add a 3g plan since they are in wifi areas most of
the time etc.

